# Kubota L3830 tractor - No power steering



## dslc6487 (Mar 29, 2020)

Need some help if possible on diagnosing my power steering problem.  My hydraulic lift and bucket work great, no problem there.  I also know that the power steering pumps on the back of my hydraulic pump.  Yesterday i was having a problem with my HST foot pedal sticking.  I shut the tractor down and sprayed some WD-40 on the linkage for the foot pedal.  While the tractor was not running, I pushed the foot pedal forward and backward many times to loosen up the foot shift.  When I cranked up the tractor, my power steering would not work, but still, my lift and bucket worked fine.  Can anyone out there in Kubota land give me any advice on what might be wrong and the remedy.

Thank you


----------



## dslc6487 (Mar 29, 2020)

Found my problem: When the tractor is shut off and you move the foot pedal, the hydraulic fluid drains from the power steering pump.  And I moved the pedal in both directions several times to loosen up the connections after spraying with  WD-40.  When cranking back up, the power steering pump did not have any hydraulic fluid in it.  Remedy:  Shut tractor off, lift front wheels off ground, turn the steering wheel from stop on left  to stop on right several times.  This will cause the hydraulic fluid to drain back into the power steering pump.  Started it back up and power steering worked like a charm...Maybe this will help someone else.


----------

